# Take One Leave One - DIY's, Star Fragments, furniture, etc.



## Neven (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi!

I'm hosting a Take One Leave One at my island!

No entry fee! 

As always tips are appreciated, but not necessary! 

Rules:

-You can take up to *TWO* items and leave two in return.
-However, *if you bring the items wrapped*, you can take up to *THREE* items and leave three in return.
-If interested *please leave a comment down below with your* *player and island name* and I'll pm you a dodo code
-If you are pm'd, please respond quickly so we can keep bringing people in!
-*If you take more than what you leave I will end the session right away and end this event*
-I will take 1 person at a time

There is also a *FREE SECTION* on the left side of the airport! Feel free to take whatever you'd like from there! 
-You'll know the free items from the Take One Leave One items based on whether or not they are wrapped
-The free items are *NOT* wrapped!

I will be in the knight hat and knight dress! ☺

Some items up for grabs from me:
-Pink drink machine
-Star fragments (Aries, large and regular)
-99k bells
-NMT's
-Random clothing items
-Random items
-Random DIY's


----------



## swagdra (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## threeli (Apr 17, 2020)

I want to join. Three Li from Miraculous


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I join you, please?


----------



## Neven (Apr 17, 2020)

@threeli You're next! I just pm'ed you the code. 
@Leeloo55 You are up right after! I'll pm you the code soon!


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 17, 2020)

may I join???


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you, Neven!

Also, I’m Sela from Appledore Island.


----------



## dnavp (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! Could I be included?  Faye from Portwenn


----------



## Aaren (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello there! I would like to visit you yoo! 

I am Fjaera from Sogndal!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 17, 2020)

Would like to come

Rei from pulau


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to come . Alita from Bunny Cove


----------



## Neven (Apr 17, 2020)

Will lock this thread for now! Everyone will be added to the queue and seen soon!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Current Queue:
@Rei.from.Pulau Seeing
@Alita89 Seeing

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Changing it to 2 people at a time to maybe help the queue move quicker! Please be kind to eachother and respect the rules!


----------



## Neven (Apr 17, 2020)

Ending Thread for now! May continue tomorrow! Thank you for all that participated!


----------



## Neven (Apr 20, 2020)

Reopening the event for all those that are interested!


----------

